# Vote for me!



## WasGeri (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143236

The only *currently active * member of the Bristol & SW forum in the running!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143236
> 
> The only *currently active * member of the Bristol & SW forum in the running!



You really do have a career in politics you know


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 9, 2005)

Say something grumpy and I'll think about it.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143236
> 
> The only *currently active * member of the Bristol & SW forum in the running!



Sorry Geri, just pressed the button on kea - wasn't paying attention...oops.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 9, 2005)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> Sorry Geri, just pressed the button on kea - wasn't paying attention...oops.



So, a disqualified vote - that could come in useful in the event of a tie!

Although kea isn't likely to win as she is a) young and b) not very grumpy.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 9, 2005)

Since your the South-West candidate, you get my vote.

Not cos I actually notice you being grumpy, I have to say.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 9, 2005)

This is cheating!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 9, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> This is cheating!



I think it's called 'canvassing'


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 9, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> This is cheating!



Sod back off to the Essex forum, you bint!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 9, 2005)

I wouldn't lower myself to this. They say when you get past 40 you get desperate!


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 9, 2005)

I've voted for you Geri, you old miseryguts!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 9, 2005)

Consider it done.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Dec 9, 2005)

done and done


----------



## Iam (Dec 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Sod back off to the Essex forum, you bint!





*done*


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 11, 2005)

Self criticism is a precious and wonderfull thing.  Voted.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 13, 2005)

Voted for you, but only coz I know you enjoy being grumpy  

I wouldn't say the others nominees are particularly grumpy, cept IS sometimes, but one of them is deffo up her own backside


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 13, 2005)

(As requested) I've voted for you Geri, you ol' grumpy guts you.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 13, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> I one of them is deffo up her own backside



Miaow!


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 18, 2005)

I didn't vote for you , because I didn't know you wanted to win  I do have a nothewr login which could give you an extra vote but that would be cheating


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 19, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> I didn't vote for you , because I didn't know you wanted to win  I do have a nothewr login which could give you an extra vote but that would be cheating



It's OK - it was in the bag!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2005)

But you aren't grumpy


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 19, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> But you aren't grumpy



Oh, I can be when I want!


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

I can be grumpy sometimes


----------

